# seeing anything



## pheasantman89 (Nov 9, 2005)

I was out deer hunting with the old man this opener weekend and didn't really see much. We were in 2J1 and only seen about 25 deer for both Sat. and Sun. Reply if anybody if having the same trouble. Where are the deer at???


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

pheasantman> what areas are you hunting in J21? PM me and we'll talk.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I had no problem finding deer around 2K2... :wink:

I purchased another doe tag for next weekend and then I have my buck tag during muzzloader season!


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

DeltaBoy> There's no problem finding deer in 2K2, it's just a problem finding land you can shoot 'em on. :lol:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I know what you mean... I found some areas that were holding lots of deer and lots of posted land. I was talking with some of the local and they told me don't even ask for permission, they keep it all for themselves. I still found lots of deer and shouldn't have a problem filling another doe tag and muzzleloader tag.

Good luck!


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Delta> do you know many of the landowners up there? I'm related to quite a few and have some land, but sadly that doesn't get you very far either. Ever happen to get around the Goodrich area?


----------



## pheasantman89 (Nov 9, 2005)

Lvn2hnt>>> I was mainly hunting by the Shyenne National Grasslands and from around Highway 27 to Highway 46, In the eastern and central eastern part of the unit). I think the most we seen during the season in a full day was at the most 20 deer, given most were running full bore across the middle of the section. Other than that I got a shot at a decent buck in the Grasslands near Highway 27 but you know how fast you have to be to get a decent shot on one.


----------

